# Best plants for a Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' vivarium?



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I believe they are bigger frogs and I want some plants that are going to hold up to them hopping all over them. What does everyone recommend? 

Also I have a waterfall going down the center of my tank with a plant cup foamed in. I tried to get the water to go around the cup, but its not happening. Most of the water does go around, but some trickles through. Is there a plant that likes a lot of water, or should I just buy a fake plant and stick in there?


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

If there's anything you learn about water features, particularly waterfalls, it's that the water will go wherever it wants, no matter how much you try and control it. Some have managed to do it, but the vast majority just allow it to become a drip wall. 

In terms of plants, most poison dart frog species, if not all, are not of substantial size to really crush or ruin any plants, expect maybe some delicate orchids and other similar plants. If you want heavy, hardy plants that will hold up, then try going with pothos, sansevieria (snake plant), alocasia, philodendron, etc.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> If there's anything you learn about water features, particularly waterfalls, it's that the water will go wherever it wants, no matter how much you try and control it. Some have managed to do it, but the vast majority just allow it to become a drip wall.
> 
> In terms of plants, most poison dart frog species, if not all, are not of substantial size to really crush or ruin any plants, expect maybe some delicate orchids and other similar plants. If you want heavy, hardy plants that will hold up, then try going with pothos, sansevieria (snake plant), alocasia, philodendron, etc.


Yeah, I figured I could get the water to do what I wanted. I was about 90% sucessful. I might try adding some more foam to see if I can make it 100%. Because of the cold weather. I have the time. Can't really order anything, so while the tank is still raw. I can make changes. 

I love the Rattlesnake plant! I used to keep pygmy rattlers! I have to have one, so I bought 2. I know I just said I can't order anything, but they were cheap and I'm willing to gamble and they won't be here until next month so I have some time to finish the background and get to the planting stage. 

I'm going to google those plants you mentioned and check them out now! Thanks!!


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Alocasia! These should do!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, those would be perfect in an 18x18x24. And by that I mean 18 feet by 18 feet by 24 feet!


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> Yeah, those would be perfect in an 18x18x24. And by that I mean 18 feet by 18 feet by 24 feet!


Better for raptors instead of frogs.


----------

